# Ovulation question



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, so this might be a stupid question but I understand that ovulation only happens if your follicle is big enough. So is there a duration after which - if the follicle isn't big enough to ovulate - it just dies/disintegrates? (Please forgive my basic knowledge lol) 

I am on day 9 of FSH injections (fostimon) and my one follicle is only 13mm. Tomorrow is day 14 of my period cycle so in theory I would be meant to ovulate then. I am just wondering if the FSH means that follicles can continue to grow for longer without ovulating until they are bigger, or if once you pass the time when you should have ovulated, thats it for that follicle? 

I am just concerned that I will either ovulate prematurely or not at all - I asked my doctor about the drugs that stop ovulation (GNRH antagonists I think) but they didn't seem to know about these. I suppose the question I might be asking is how long can you stim for without ovulating if you aren't taking something to delay ovulation?!

I hope this makes sense and thanks in advance x


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

I am no expert but it should be fine. You are taking fsh to grow the follie and the hormones, I believe,  increase as the follie grows...  naturally. If you are doing a monitored cycle then they will trigger you when your levels are right  (with ovitrelle or similar )... when your follie and lining and hormone levels are right... 

It could be Monday...  my follie for an oi cycle is 12mm and they said it should grow 2mm a day now...
Good luck


----------



## justjazzyjess (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you so much aissha you've made me feel better, this is my first cycle and its all happened very quickly as I wasn't due to start til August but then they found a follicle - I have premature ovarian failure and have previously had zilch on all scans! Think I am overthinking and second guessing a bit!

I have a scan on Monday so will see how that is. My follie appears to be growing so slow though, it was 9mm on day 0, 11mm on day 7 and 13mm on day 9! Im hoping day 7-9s progress shows that its speeding up!

Wishing you lots of luck too


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

It seems 10mm is a kind of threshold and after that the hormones , well it's like a snowball effect...

That's brilliant that you have a follie, hope it keeps growing and becomes your bfp


----------

